# The Ultimate Fishing Package



## Harbison

:thumbup: The Ultimate Fishing Package
The only thing that beats time spent on the water is more time spent on the water. First up a 44 hour full moon snapper trip; followed by 63 hours with New York, New Jersey's, REEL KINGZ fishing club. This is serious fishing for serious fishermen/women. 
As always, the ladies are well represented. Fishing out of Oldsmar, Florida, Ms. Evelyn Wellhausen:

Representing Riverview, Florida, Mrs. Jamie Hill. Mr. Gary Yarbrough, Jamie's father, is so proud of Jamie. This is her first time at the helm:

This is what we came for:




Jamie, proud wife of a U.S. Marine, & mother of two young boys, can do a lot more than drive the boat:


Night fishing 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida is the Ultimate Fishing Experience:






Morning! Things are still looking good:


----------



## Harbison

Oh No! A major shark attack:

Mr. John Martin, the Florida's fishing coach, managed to get this beauty past the attacking sharks. John teaches by example:

Master fisherman Mr. Brendon Baldwin. Brendon, Sarah can be proud of her man:

Quality time on the water with friends is hard to beat:

Back at the dock:




In the money mangrove snapper 6.8 pounds; grouper 10.5


Be sure to 'catch' the short, action packed, video of the 'Ultimate' 44 hour full moon trip:

https://youtu.be/j0jMrxgfCJ0 

Up next 63 hours with the 'REEL KINGZ's' Fishing Club, the Ultimate Fishing Team:
Captain Mark Hubbard welcomes us:

Soon Madeira Beach will be just a distant memory:

Captain Garett Hubbard (L), and Captain Mark Hubbard represent decades of experience:

Captain Mark tells us how it's done:

We listened:



Sun-up brings fish and:


----------



## Harbison

Let's go deep, really deep. That huge wreck is covered with fish:

Ever see a queen snapper? Not too many caught in Central Florida waters:


How about gray tile fish?

Mr. Roy Bess, NYC, REEL KINGZ leader, shows us how it's done:


Trolling on the way back home has been outstanding:



BIG Problem: The 'endangered' American reds refuse to leave us alone: (all ARS & Amber Jacks were properly vented and returned to their watery homes)

Our new Northern friends will go home with memories to last a life time:


Back home it's 'in the money' jack pot winners:
Tuna: 18.0 pounds; Grouper: 19.0 pounds:


Be sure to 'catch' The 'REEL KINGZ' on video:

https://youtu.be/yXHXw8E_GM0

Hope you enjoyed 'The Ultimate Fishing package' as much as I enjoyed bringing it to you. Leaving 8/26 for another on the water adventure. Come September, it's hog hunting with Perry, Florida's Two Guys And A Hog Outfitters. 
This stand has my name on it. It overlooks two very active corn feeders sitting in the middle of 1,000 acres of the prettiest woods you have ever seen. 


This is Our Florida! 
Join me on the water & in the field. We will have a blast together. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Sea-r-cy

What did you'all do with Tammy? Just wouldn't be the same without her on the boat. :yes:


----------



## Harbison

It was a private charter. Tammy seldom does private charters. We missed her. She was home once again for the weekend overnight trip 8/26.


----------



## delta dooler

Great report and pics as usual!!


----------



## Harbison

Thank you sir! You are the reason I do what I do. 
What an honor sharing with our North Florida friends.


----------



## fishnhuntguy

Wow Awesome trip!


----------



## Harbison

*Love to share!*

:thumbup:Thanks! It's always an honor to share with our North Florida friends. 
The Florida Fisherman ll comes off dry dock late into November. Hope, weather permitting, to have many more fishing reports to share.
December 8 'th I will be 75. December 24, several years ago, was our 39 'th wedding anniversary. My hunting partner, my wife, is now doing her hunting in heaven. Little did we know at the time that this would be her last trophy:

For my birthday, and in Thelma's memory, I hope to harvest a trophy boar in December. Will share!


----------



## BILLCH8SR

Love all of your reports Harbison!
That's a fine pig there and so glad you have the great memories and share them with all of us along with your awesome fishing reports.
Your hunting partner is defiantly looking down and smiling !
Thank you sir !


----------



## Harbison

*Thanks*

:thumbsup: Thank you so very much. I feel like my daughter, Dee, and sharing my adventures are all I have left in this entire world. Thelma is still with me all the time. I hope to make her look down & smile with a nice boar hog this December. Thelma was born in the hills of Tennessee. She was my mountain girl. Hunting & fishing were second nature to her. We were the perfect match for 39 years. We both love hunting so mutch that we went hog hunting on our honeymoon. It was our passion.
The loss of my loving wife, as well as my youngest daughter, Betty, were tragedies I will never overcome. Thank God for Dee:

And thank you for allowing me to share my adventures with you. 
Best to one & all Bob, Dee, Thelma, Betty


----------



## Splittine

You're a machine. Love your reports.


----------



## Harbison

Thank you so much. Sharing is a way of life for me. Thank you for allowing me to come into your homes and to be part of your, our, family, our life!


----------



## BILLCH8SR

Hog Hunting on the honeymoon and 39 years of marriage...... What an awesome passion to share for so long! 
I assure you that your adventures, pictures and post bring a lot of joy and knowledge to everyone. Especially the ones here on PFF, I check Offshore report form out of area first. I'm from Mobile Al but make it down to Florida a couple times a year. Its a beautiful place and your reports paint such a great picture for the ones who cant make it. 
Thank you again sir!
We all appreciate what you do, have a great day!


----------



## BananaTom

WOW!!

Thank for sharing!!!

Got this on my bucket list forsure


----------



## Harbison

My wife was my dream girl. We were retired together for five years before she passed, bladder cancer. during that five years period we spent the entire Florida hunting season Fall, Winter, & Spring, in our 17' Airstream trailer at Buck & Boar Hunting Camp. Our daughters were grown & raising their own families:

What a wonderful life. Now, I feel like the fine folks at PFF are part of my life, part of my family. Sir, if you, or any of my PFF family, ever make it to Madeira Beach, Florida, it would be an honor to feature you in my report.


----------



## BILLCH8SR

Yes sir! Thank you and you know when I do make it that way, we will make it happen !


----------



## Harbison

Sounds great! We will have a BLAST together:

If I can be of any help in helping you, or any of our PFF friends, please let me know. I have been fishing with Hubbard's Marina for over four decades; I know the procedures pretty well. My E. Mail [email protected]


----------



## WhyMe

Great report, with great pix.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison

Thanks! Hope to have more soon.


----------



## Chris V

My fiancé and I walked the docks at Hubbard's on Tuesday. We may do a trip soon


----------



## Harbison

*Honor*

:thumbup: It will be an honor to welcome both of you to the Florida Fisherman ll. Let me know when you are coming. I want to be sure and be there. Hope you are not camera shy. Would love to feature you in my report. 

Any questions don't hesitate to ask.
[email protected]


----------

